# Affordable two stage regulator?



## tokyo

Does anyone know where I could find a two stage CO2 regulator for under $200?


----------



## csmith

EBay. Both of mine were under $100. Finishing the builds took a bit of shopping, but again both were completed on EBay.


----------



## inkslinger

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sponsors-power-seller-specials/148226-fs-co2-supplies.html


----------



## sketch804

aquatek and Azoo have some dual stage regulators that cost under or near a 100$ and from what i read and my personal use with aquatek regulator they seem to work pretty good! The only thing i might suggest and will probably do later is get a nice quality needle valve..the one that came on mine is ok but you do get what you pay for..


----------



## D9Vin

I think the aquatek is a single stage, but I got a heavy duty matheson dual stage from eBay for 30 dollars shipped. It wa just the regulator, I added a solenoid and a needle valve. Just keep an eye on eBay and you will find a deal eventually.


----------



## Left C

sketch804 said:


> aquatek and Azoo have some dual stage regulators that cost under or near a 100$ ...


Neither of these regulators are two stage models. They are both rather inexpensive single stage assemblies.


----------



## Aquaticfan

Left C is correct Neither are dual stage. 

Im just finishing up my Co2 build for my 20 Gallon and my 46 gallon bowfront. I will be using a Matheson 8- Series Dual Stage Regulator. I icked it up off Ebay for 40 bucks. Then I picked up a bunch of parts/solenoid/needle valves/check valves/fittings and bubble counters for 75 bucks. Also got a CGA320 nipple and nut with sealing washers. I think ive got between $120 and $150 into my dual stage regulator. Of course you need a tank and also drop checker and then a diffuser or reactor with hose. For both my tanks I bet I am spending $250 or less for everything roughly.


----------



## sketch804

crap...sry didnt know those were both single stage regs...so are Airgas dual stage regulators decent or a waste of money?


----------



## Left C

sketch804 said:


> crap...sry didnt know those were both single stage regs...


Most two stage regulators have a big hump on the back for the other stage. This is how that you can recognize most of them. Single stage regulators usually have a flat back. Take a look at the Azoo and Aquatek regulators. You can see that they have a flat back. Check out the cut-away images below for Victor single and two stage regulators.

*Victor single stage regulator*









*Victor two stage regulator*











sketch804 said:


> ... so are Airgas dual stage regulators decent or a waste of money?


Which model number of Airgas regulator are you referring to? There are several different manufacturers that make two stage regulators for Airgas. For what it's worth, most two stage regulators are good, but there are some that are outside of the specs that we can use. An example are the models with a 0 to 400 psi low pressure gauge. Unless you are planning on running a lot of pressure, these aren't a good choice for our use. You will find two stage regulators for scuba diving. I do not think that we can use these.


----------



## sketch804

Left C said:


> Which model number of Airgas regulator are you referring to? There are several different manufacturers that make two stage regulators for Airgas. For what it's worth, most two stage regulators are good, but there are some that are outside of the specs that we can use. An example are the models with a 0 to 400 psi low pressure gauge. Unless you are planning on running a lot of pressure, these aren't a good choice for our use. You will find two stage regulators for scuba diving. I do not think that we can use these.


Model #: Y12-C445D (edit)

Nope this one is 0-100PSI low pressure gauge..ya no i dont need anything that crazy! hmmm, might have to check this one out then..

Thanks for the info also!


----------



## davemonkey

I'll second ebay as a source. I got a monster of a regulator for under $30. Another $60 in parts and I now have a $400+ regulator for $90.


----------



## Left C

sketch804 said:


> Model #: Y14-C445D
> 
> Nope this one is 0-100PSI low pressure gauge.. hmmm, might have to check this one out then..
> 
> Thanks for the info also!


That is a terrific regulator!! Stainless steel diaphragms and a stainless steel body! Even if you have to do a "buy it now," it is certainly worth purchasing. It retails for $834.

Y14-C445 specs


----------



## sketch804

haha ya i meant the Y12-C445D one, I seen it for sale..I might jump on it, I just have to buy some reducer items so i can bring the output down from 1/4" to 1/8" inch, because I do like the selonid on my aquatek and would like to use it again for this one...sound like a good plan or no? 
ahh dont let everyone know haha!


----------



## Left C

The Y12-C445D has a 0 to 200 psi low pressure gauge and it lists for $979.98 here: http://www.airgas.com/browse/productDetail.aspx?Category=403&product=Y12C445D

It is listed for $834 here and it also says that it has a 0 to 200 psi low pressure gauge: http://www.airgas.com/documents/pdf...pressure regulator-ss twostage threadless.pdf

This one has a stainless steel body and stainless steel diaphragms. It is a very nice regulator too. Can you use its 0 to 200 psi low pressure gauge?

Those regulators, Y12 and Y14, are similar to the Victor SGT 500 that I am using: http://www.dmltrading.com.sg/documentation/SGT500.pdf

Anyway, good luck getting it!!


----------



## sketch804

Left C said:


> The Y12-C445D has a 0 to 200 psi low pressure gauge and it lists for $979.98 here: http://www.airgas.com/browse/productDetail.aspx?Category=403&product=Y12C445D
> 
> It is listed for $834 here and it also says that it has a 0 to 200 psi low pressure gauge: http://www.airgas.com/documents/pdf...pressure regulator-ss twostage threadless.pdf
> 
> This one has a stainless steel body and stainless steel diaphragms. It is a very nice regulator too. Can you use its 0 to 200 psi low pressure gauge?
> 
> Those regulators, Y12 and Y14, are similar to the Victor SGT 500 that I am using: http://www.dmltrading.com.sg/documentation/SGT500.pdf
> 
> Anyway, good luck getting it!!


Hey thanks for the info! ya I might just buy it since tax season is right around the corner..hmmm, hard decision because I don't know if I wanna do a build on this Ha! well the few I see for sale only have a 0-100PSI low pressure gauge hooked up to it, 200PSI ha i don't need all that!

Not trying to steal this thread! sorry!
Thanks though!


----------



## Left C

If you can get either the Y12 or Y14 for $50 to $100, that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## antbug

What the difference from the y12 to the y14?


----------



## Left C

I don't think that there is a Y14. I believe that I got confused.

There was a typo listed in a regulator on ebay. It was listed as a Y14-C445D which I think is a typo. No one bid on it. This $800 regulator could of been purchased for $50 plus shipping. http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190632062986&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

It might be a Y12-C445D model, but with a 100 psi low pressure gauge instead of a 200 psi gauge. http://www.airgas.com/browse/productDetail.aspx?Category=314967&product=Y12C445D

Airgas specialty regulators: http://www.airgas.com/browse/product_List.aspx?page=1&catID=403&attribute=1:Two


----------



## antbug

Well I'll let you know what it really is when I get it. I picked one up, but I couldn't find any info on the y14. I figured it was a y12, but thought it was the B model not the D. Being that the guy had 4 or 5 of them for sale, I doubt he changed the low psi gauge on them all. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Left C

antbug said:


> Well I'll let you know what it really is when I get it. I picked one up, but I couldn't find any info on the y14. I figured it was a y12, but thought it was the B model not the D. Being that the guy had 4 or 5 of them for sale, I doubt he changed the low psi gauge on them all. Thanks for the info.


If you want, will you send me the link to your regulator? I would like to see it.

I am confused with the Y12C244 and Y14C244 Airgas regulators right now. When I checked my Y14C244 hyperlinks, they were really Y12C244 instead of Y14C244.

I would swear that I saw Y14C244 regulators, but I couldn't find them a little while ago.

Is yours a stainless steel model with stainless steel diaphragms? Does it have a 0 to 100 psi low pressure gauge?

In one of my links above shows the Y12 specialty regulators. There are about 369 models!


----------



## antbug

Left C said:


> If you want, will you send me the link to your regulator? I would like to see it.
> 
> I am confused with the Y12C244 and Y14C244 Airgas regulators right now. When I checked my Y14C244 hyperlinks, they were really Y12C244 instead of Y14C244.
> 
> I would swear that I saw Y14C244 regulators, but I couldn't find them a little while ago.
> 
> Is yours a stainless steel model with stainless steel diaphragms? Does it have a 0 to 100 psi low pressure gauge?
> 
> In one of my links above shows the Y12 specialty regulators. There are about 369 models!


Will do


----------



## Window7

So any regulator with a high psi out will do the job?


----------



## gladiator008

Left C said:


> Most two stage regulators have a big hump on the back for the other stage. This is how that you can recognize most of them. Single stage regulators usually have a flat back. Take a look at the Azoo and Aquatek regulators. You can see that they have a flat back. Check out the cut-away images below for Victor single and two stage regulators.
> 
> *Victor single stage regulator*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Victor two stage regulator*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which model number of Airgas regulator are you referring to? There are several different manufacturers that make two stage regulators for Airgas. For what it's worth, most two stage regulators are good, but there are some that are outside of the specs that we can use. An example are the models with a 0 to 400 psi low pressure gauge. Unless you are planning on running a lot of pressure, these aren't a good choice for our use. You will find two stage regulators for scuba diving. I do not think that we can use these.


left c you are the Guru!!!


----------



## Left C

Window7 said:


> So any regulator with a high psi out will do the job?


In short, no. We do not need a really high output pressure. Before the atomizers came out that require 30+ psi to operate, many people ran their regulators from 5 to 20 psi.

Both single and two stage regulators come in various pressure ratings. The manufacturers use different internal parts like springs, nozzles, diaphragms, etc to do this. The pressure rating breakdown works out to something like the following. Some manufacturers will break them down a little differently, but basically it is like this:
*Pressure Rating*
Delivery Pressure - Outlet Pressure Gauge - Model Designation
2 to 15 psi - 0 to 30 psi - A or 15 model
2 to 40 psi - 0 to 60 psi - B or 40 model
4 to 80 psi - 0 to 100 psi - C or 80 model
5 to 125 psi - 0 to 200 psi - D or 125 model
10 to 200 psi - 10 to 400 psi - E or 200 model
10 to 300 psi - 10 to 400 psi - F or 300 model
20 to 500 psi - 60 to 600 psi - G or 500 model


----------



## Left C

gladiator008 said:


> left c you are the Guru!!!


Thank you for the compliment, but there have been many people that have helped us to learn about our CO2 equipment.


----------



## Troy McClure

I wanted to share some info on a regulator I just purchased. I had a Milwaukee regulator fail over a year ago and wasn't all that into the planted tank thing to replace it. Now that I'm settling into a new city, I figure I might as well get the planted tank back up and running. What I found was an Aquatek CO2 regulator, dual gauge, solenoid, needle valve, and bubble counter+check valve...$64 on eBay. Not bad!


----------



## Aquaticfan

Troy McClure said:


> I wanted to share some info on a regulator I just purchased. I had a Milwaukee regulator fail over a year ago and wasn't all that into the planted tank thing to replace it. Now that I'm settling into a new city, I figure I might as well get the planted tank back up and running. What I found was an Aquatek CO2 regulator, dual gauge, solenoid, needle valve, and bubble counter+check valve...$64 on eBay. Not bad!


The Aquatek regulator is a single stage, Fixed working pressure of 30PSI. If you plan to ever run an atomic diffuser you may have issues.

I guess for me im a Pressurized CO2 DIY fan. I like to build my own set up. It allows you to have an understanding of how things work, what works best, what to avoid and How to fix your stuff should it ever need a repair or has a problem. I also like the Pressurized Co2 DIY because I was able to build my first set up with my Matheson 81 series Dual stage. As well as my new set up with my Concoa 212 Dual stage. Ive also enjoyed my Co2 tank running out of Co2 with a dual stage set up. Ive not had to fiddle with anything. Im just watching as every 2 days my pressure has dropped by 50PSI on the main tank gauge. At this rate ive still got 5 or 6 days left before I refill it... Then its only $8.00 for a refill....... Dual stage for the win. Along with QUALITY needle valves.


----------



## Kalan850

hey whats up everyone! havn't posted in a while but need some help ya dig?
recently i've decided to build a pressurized co2 system.
so far i have the dual stage Harris 8700 regulator off ebay for about 23 bucks.
here is the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/180836067522?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

my question is what parts do i need next and where should i look to find them?
i'm a noob with all this pressurized stuff so bear with me 
any input will be greatly appreciated!​


----------



## Window7

Kalan850 said:


> hey whats up everyone! havn't posted in a while but need some help ya dig?
> recently i've decided to build a pressurized co2 system.
> so far i have the dual stage Harris 8700 regulator off ebay for about 23 bucks.
> here is the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/180836067522?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> my question is what parts do i need next and where should i look to find them?
> i'm a noob with all this pressurized stuff so bear with me
> any input will be greatly appreciated!​


You need a post body kit with 320 nut and nipple.
Co2 air line.

You can get a post body kit for $40-$45 shipped
Or $49-$54 shipped with post body kit with the 320 nut and nipple.


----------



## Aquaticfan

Actually that regulator won't work. Look at the low side pressure gauge and see what the max psi is. I believe it reads 4000 psi. Even if it said 400 psi it would be to high. Max pressure for us would be 200 and under. The regulator just won't be adjustable to a good working pressure that wont blow by the needle valve.


----------



## Left C

Kalan850 said:


> hey whats up everyone! havn't posted in a while but need some help ya dig?
> recently i've decided to build a pressurized co2 system.
> so far i have the dual stage Harris 8700 regulator off ebay for about 23 bucks.
> here is the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/180836067522?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> my question is what parts do i need next and where should i look to find them?
> i'm a noob with all this pressurized stuff so bear with me
> any input will be greatly appreciated!​


Aquaticfan nailed it.

Its 0 to 4000 psi has a pressure range that is much too high for our use.

These are my thoughts on the differing pressure ranges of regulators' low pressure gauges:
0 to 15 psi: OK if you aren't using high pressure atomizers, weak choice
0 to 30 psi: OK if you aren't using high pressure atomizers, great choice 
0 to 60 psi: Works with 30+ psi atomizers, diffusers, etc., great choice 
0 to 100 psi: Works with 30+ atomizers, diffusers, etc., OK choice 
0 to 200 psi: very low pressure settings work poorly; Works with 30+ atomizers, diffusers, etc., weaker choice 
0 to 400 psi: out of range for our use 
above this: out of range for our use


----------



## jdmstop

guys what do you think about this one? Is this model a dual stage? and what is the difference between the last letter found on the model number "Y12-N145D or Y12-N145F?

Also, when you guys are talking about the output pressure, I checked the PDF from air gas, is it the same as "max outlet pressure", for example The y12-n145d is rated at 100 max outlet pressure. My question is this regulator too strong for aquarium co2 usage? Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AIRGAS-MAX-...398?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b250f706


----------

